# MegaDiet Tortoise Food??



## Oogie (Mar 12, 2009)

As seen on tortoisegroup.org

What have you heard about it?
Any experiences with it?
Recommend it?

Considering it as a supplemental food (they suggest it as complete diet) for my Desert Tortoise.


----------



## nrfitchett4 (Mar 12, 2009)

never heard of it. most of the exp. tort owners will only use mazuri.


----------



## Oogie (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks...is there a preferred online dealer? it doesn't appear that any pet/reptile shops around me carry it.


----------



## nrfitchett4 (Mar 13, 2009)

some of the members will sell 1-2lb bags off of their own. seems to only come in 25lb increments. I bought mine on ebay. it was about 12 dollars with shipping for 2lbs. no way my hatchling can eat 25lbs in the next year!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 13, 2009)

Oogie said:


> As seen on tortoisegroup.org
> 
> What have you heard about it?
> Any experiences with it?
> ...



Many, many years ago I purchased "Monster Diet" (really Mega-Diet re-packaged by the turtle club) from a turtle club in Nevada. I used to belong to this club and they were always advertising the Monster Diet in their newsletter. They were really touting it and had nothing but good to say about it. So I ordered some. When I opened the package, it smelled like fruit. I mean REALLY SMELLED like fruit. Desert tortoises aren't supposed to have fruit. So I never used it, tossed it away. I don't know if its changed in the intervening years, but years ago it wasn't what I would feed to my tortoises.

Yvonne


----------



## Oogie (Mar 13, 2009)

yay!!! i found the mazuri tortoise diet at a country feed store! thanks, again, for the suggestion.

and thanks for the warning on the monster/mega diet, yvonne. i also didn't like the fact that they are sold in giant ziplock bags...so there's no guarantee what's in them.


----------



## Lynn DeVries (Apr 26, 2009)

I use a lot of Monster Diet, its Mfg by Zeigler foods and repackaged as "Mega Diet" by the tortoise group. It has a long history of being a viable and nutritious food specifically formulated for Tortoises. I'm not sure what it used to smell like, but now days it smells like Fresh cut grass and my Tortoises love it. I feed it to all of my grass and weed eaters in the winter time. For babies I mix it 50/50 with water and let it soak for 30 minutes. Then its the consistancy of cookie dough and the babies love it!

Lynn


----------



## Lynn DeVries (Apr 27, 2009)

But just because I use it doesn't mean it's any good. I just happen to use it 

Lynn


----------

